# servicing stay put or change Devil you know or ?



## thieawin

I have been fairly supportive of Brownhills who supplied and until now have serviced and habitation checked mt Flair 7000i.

Having been notified if new dealers and agenst fpr N&B in Telford I have now e-mailed twice with no response to see ifr they can help me with a problem Brownhills have not solved over 4 yeras and see if I may decide to change loyalties

The silence is omnious. I didn't contact on Christmasd Eve, but well before, and presumably someone has been in office since and could hav acknowleged and said wait until x January

My problem

On delivery the near side captains seat did not work properly, it would not lock and that meant the dash alarm was always on and that meant its other functions could not be accessd. . The seat went up and down and around. I think we used it 4 times. Then the Bowdon cables controlling the oerating mechanism failed. It took Brownhils 9 months to order and get in the parts, two appointments to fit failed whan I turned up having enquired only to be told not in.

Eventually fitted and apparently working but not the display panel, a trip to Brownhills had that working soon enough but then the seat after two uses jammed in the closedposition. The alarm came on again, flashing light and buzz, so was disconnected and replace bowdon cable and repair put on the list for next service. 2009 may service, not done, 2090 November (early for 2010) still no parts indeed initially no record. I left it that they would order and contact me weekly to advise progress. No contact since 13 December. They had the vehicle for three days and one job was to fit the pump to the central heating, the old one having failed. A week before setting off I e-mailed had they it in. On arrival they said nothing. On collection they admitted job not done and part could not be found. Just as we were leaving they handed it to us for some one local to fit.

Suggestions Help

1. As to dealer change. I stresss that Telford is not as convenient to me as Preston, but anywhere involves a 4 hour boat journey so its not too bad
Any one any ideas, views 

2. The captains seat, just forget about its function, are they generally a pest, or should I persevere and any reccomendation for someone good to repair it.


----------



## DABurleigh

Sounds like a holiday in Germany with a call to Polch is in order! 

Dave


----------



## davesport

Personally & only my tuppenceworth, I'd have taken a much more "robust" approach with B'hills & been insistent that it was fixed pronto  

D.


----------



## CliveMott

Principal Uk dealers for N+B are Travelworld. They do have the support and goodwill from N+B. Brownhills aparently do not. So unless you fancy a trip to Polch (good camping nearby) having previoulsly agreed arrangemens beforeyou travel I would be inclined to have a long talk to Travelworld face to face as official N+B representatives to acertain exactly how far they can go to help you in warranty problems. There is some question regarding if Travelworld took over N+B warranty responsibilities from Brownhills or just new business. Also "New Brownhills" is not the "old" Brownhills so seem to have unloaded many responsibilities also. Polch is the safest bet but Telford is a lot closer if they are willing.

Good luck, let us here know how you get on.

C.


----------



## iandsm

*Brownhills*

Sadly Browhills let you down as they have many others people. They just don't seem to be able to get aftersales right and resort to all manner of tricks.

I was happy to buy from them as I got a good deal and my first couple of very simple repairs were done fine. The third more complicated (Truma boiler) repair was a complete farce with standards of workmanship so low a ten year old cold have done better and caused less damage than them.

I too used to be supportive but afterr my last experience I would not even let them clean my motorhome.

Best advice is cut your losses, drop Brownhills and find another dealer who is reliable and who values your custom. At least they won't be any worse.


----------



## thieawin

I was not looking to do the work under warranty

I know all about the Brownhill phoenix, it did not cause me problems as such

I am happy to pay, anyone, to get it right

I have been robust with Brownhils and on many aspects they have been OK

It seems Polch maybe the only answer unless Travelworld are Ok. I will call and see them mid January


----------



## thieawin

see new post on Brownhills v Travelworld


----------



## EJB

I'm afraid that I think that E-Mails are the lazy mans post.
Many companies have a number of people that view them and many will simply delete those inappropriate to them.

A phone call at least makes contact with a human.......hopefully :wink:


----------



## bozzer

Where is the new post Brownhills v Travelworld please.


----------



## thieawin

I hit the wrong button and myb computer deleted rather than posted

Here we go again


----------

